# Building an UltraMan Dummy



## Sapper6 (Apr 3, 2004)

hey,

just wondering here...im in the process of building the Kenpo UltraMan as seen on the Karate Connection website and wondering if any of you have done the same...do you have any tips or minor adjustments to make it better/stronger?

...or, do you have or have you seen some plans for an alternate training dummy?  im just not gonna pay $300-$400 for something i could do myself for less than $100...any ideas???


----------



## Kenpomachine (Apr 3, 2004)

Run a search here. I think there was one exactly about these same questions, with good ideas to work with the dummy as well.


----------



## bdparsons (Apr 3, 2004)

If you are going to build your own Ultraman I recommend building it with the steel frame. The life on the dummy using PVC is limited, as is pointed out in the article. If using the square steel tubing is not possible, I do know of one individual that used 3/4-1" pipe and elbow joints. He used Locktite on the threads to prevent them from loosening. Still working well for him to this day (3 years), and he does some very heavy workouts on it regularly. Might save some cost.

Re: Cost of the Ultraman. At $300 (s&h included in that price) the Ultraman built professionally by Ringside for the Karate Connection is a steal.

Respects,
Bill Parsons
Triangle Kenpo Institute


----------



## bluenosekenpo (Apr 14, 2004)

well after months of thinking about it, i finally made my practice partner. i had constraints of storage,weight,noise, etc so conventional and wave type punching bags were out of the question. so this seemed like a perfect compromise. 

parts:
-1.5" pvc pipe for his skeleton
-closed cell foam and rubber for the soft parts
-pvc closed cell foam pipe insulation to put around all pipe.
-3'x4'x3/4" plywood base
-2xbrackets for him to stand in(must have tightening bolts or screws)
-2x rolls of duct tape 

cost= $80 !!! 

i've had it a couple of days and have kicked, kneed and punched him. i have practiced groin,knee, and thigh kicks at full force, i've been practicing the reordering of movement(fist first and body mass follows) and have hit him with hooks, uppercuts, jabs and elbows. so far no damage! 

lessons learned;
-i tried to use bullworker springs for his knees to provide a more lifelike feel. i hit him once and he fell down and couldn't get up(torso weighed too much), doh! who's the dummy now. use striaght pipe.
-my next one will be metal pipe instead of pvc. this one will eventually break, just don't know when.
-depending on how much padding you use, the pipes provide a conditioning effect on the shins and feet, it will toughen you up.
-if you have kids, they love to kick the crap out of him.
-he was so easy to build,there's no reason not to make one! do it and have fun!


----------



## ob2c (Apr 17, 2004)

I've built a few. By far the best and most dureable is made out of square steel tubeing, gusseted and welded, and solidly mounted on a 3/4" plywood base. Have to repair the padding from time to time, but never the frame. It lives at my brothers place. Only downside, it is the cruel shoes to hit!

I prefer pvc because it gives a little. I make these to come apart for easy repair, since they require a lot of maintenance. The ankles are by far the most dammaged part of a pvc dummy, so I'm experimenting with a shock mounted base with my current dummy. Basically, I'm useing 3/4" nipples mounted on a base, and the legs slip over these. Legs are 1.5" pvc. There is padding between the risers and the legs, and heavy rubber straps connect the risers and the upper legs to hold it down while absorbing any upward force components. I'm just getting started on this one, so I don't know how well it will work yet.

One thing I've found that helps extend their life is to cross wire brace the torsoe so that the force of strikes is spread over the entire frame instead of just localized. 

I usually take my time making these things and get them as realistic and lifelike as possible, so I have all the targets. They are as much fun to make as they are to use. Enjoy!


----------

